# Performance Questions - DIY DSC Auto Enabled



## Law (Apr 18, 2002)

Folks:

A few Qs:

1. Is there a way to have DSC automatically disabled on start as well as have sport mode enabled? I have heard there is a way to insert a capacitor to trick the system.

2. Who sells Pagid Orange racing pads for E46M3?

3. Anyone know part #s (and model #s) for black short consoles w/o armrest?

Thanks,

Dan Law
Atlanta
E46M3 SMG (previously owned 6 Spd and like SMG more!!!)


----------



## sgalaba (Apr 14, 2002)

51-16-8-234-154 Console Short in black
51-16-8-235-570 Bracket

Total cost for both should be under $50.00

Turning off DSC and turning on Sport Modes via a capacitor and resistor like the follwing link???
Turning off Traction Control This has been tried by one person and it's not working. Needs to be looked at more.

Brake pads try Northstar Motorsports
Northstar Motorsports


----------



## .Gravedgr. (Apr 16, 2002)

Law said:


> *1. Is there a way to have DSC automatically disabled on start as well as have sport mode enabled? I have heard there is a way to insert a capacitor to trick the system.*


Dan, I know you have SMG and that could help out, but too many people have said DSC-off+Sportmode-on=accident. Be careful out there!

An another note, I see you're in Atlanta - what area? There are 2 M3's in my area (Alpharetta) - Speedi (on here) has an Alpine one I haven't seen, and I'm looking for the LSB one.


----------



## chazzy (Apr 2, 2002)

I would also like to recommend that DSC not be turned on automatically. DSC should be turned off consciously and with caution. Yes, it inhibits the fun, but it could also save you some time, some money, and possibly your life. Read this thoughtful thread over:

http://www.bmwm5.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15395


----------

